# Intrested in an L48



## HeavyAssault (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there any other brand tractor that has the same 3 pump hydraulic system as the L48? Not by design or brand but by method of use on the tractor. From the info here it seems as this is the way to go for using the bucket and hoe.

How about the tractor weight with the tires filled? It's close to 8k by the spec sheet but I know there is some additional weight added.

I'm getting some property and will need to do some work, using a tractor will help the work go faster. I'm new to the game, so far I have found a ton of good info here on TF. :usaflag:


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

There are two others that I am aware of,, The new, and really done up well, Yanmar CBL TLB and the Deere's 110 model, I know of now others with three pump system,


----------

